#ubuntu-cloud 2010-08-31
<smoser> anyone know (or noticed) this
<smoser> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/ says:
<smoser> Large Instance
<smoser> 7.5 GB memory
<smoser> 4 EC2 Compute Units (2 virtual cores with 2 EC2 Compute Units each)
<smoser> 850 GB instance storage (2×420 GB plus 10 GB root partition)
<smoser> 64-bit platform
<smoser> I/O Performance: High
<smoser> API name: m1.large
<smoser> but my m1.large instance has only an sdb of 450G (no sdc)
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> i'd never noticed that before.
<smoser> it appears that ebs instances have only ephemeral0
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-01
<flaccid> smoser: isn't the storage inclusive of the ephemeral ?
<flaccid> you could create an LVM if needed
<smoser> flaccid, see the comment i added at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-ec2/ubuntu-on-ec2/ec2-publishing-scripts/revision/239
<smoser> so, *our* ebs root images that we create only have ephemeral0 by default.
<smoser> its kind of strange to me that you don't get the instance-store like behavior if you simply don't pass --block-device-mapping to the register command.
<smoser> instead, you get no ephemeral at all in that case.
<flaccid> hmm interesting
<flaccid> on a practical level do you need all the extra storage?
<Nolar> odd
<Nolar> m1.small ebs here with /dev/sda2             147G  188M  140G   1% /mnt
<Nolar> plain ol' 10.04.1 ami
<flaccid> that looks right, 147GB formatted = 150GB block
<Nolar> yup
<Nolar> but i didnt do anything special to get it
<Nolar> havent tried a m1.large
<Nolar> m1.large:  /dev/sdb              414G  199M  393G   1% /mnt
<flaccid> only 1 mounted
<flaccid> 850 GB instance storage (2×420 GB plus 10 GB root partition)
<Nolar> i dont use local disks, so no biggie, but good to know
<smoser> Nolar, flaccid what Nolar saw is correct. we register our ebs amis with 1 ephemeral drive (sda2 for i386 and sdb for amd64).
<smoser> so that is what you get by default.
<smoser> but if you ask when you launch (ie, with --block-device-mapping sdc=ephemeral2) then you can get more depending on the instance size.
<smoser> I didn't particularly have a good use for it, but just was concerned that it wasn't htere, and though it might be a kernel driver issue or something worse. now i at least know what is causing it.
<fgm_> Hello everyone. I am intending to install UEC from ubuntu 9.10 server CD with different problems. May you please point me to official guide on how to do this? I know I have seen it, but now I can only find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall, which gets me to the 10.04 guide
<SandCube> anyone can recommend a cheap cloud server provider as http://www.rackspacecloud.com/ but with unmetered option?
<fgm_> Hello everyone. I am intending to install UEC from ubuntu 9.10 server CD with different problems. May you please point me to official guide on how to do this? I know I have seen it, but now I can only find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall, which gets me to the 10.04 guide
<fgm_> Hello everyone. I am intending to install UEC from ubuntu 9.10 server CD with different problems. May you please point me to official guide on how to do this? I know I have seen it, but now I can only find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall, which gets me to the 10.04 guide
<smoser> fgm_, the first quesiton is why are you not using 10.04 ?
<fgm_> smoser: the first answer is because it worked worse, and I spent lot of hours intending to make it work. However with a recipe from a colleague and sufficient attempts I've been able to make it work several times. However, last time it broke I couldnt save it, nor install it again
<fgm_> smoser: *to make 9.1 work*
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-03
<erichammond> Amazon has released a public beta of AWS Identity and Access Management (IAM).
<erichammond> I published a tutorial covering one use case: http://alestic.com/2010/09/aws-iam
<erichammond> smoser: How long until we can get an official Ubuntu package for AWS IAM? ;-)
<erichammond> It's been publicly available for hours now...
<smoser> erichammond, that is awesome!
<jo-erlend> KVM with SPICE seems like a really cool combination. Has anyone here successfully used SPICE on Ubuntu? How stable and functional is it, and how difficult is it to install and configure at this point?
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-05
<gcpadman> hi
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-29
<ejat> hi .. i do the release upgrade on ec2 .. from maverick to natty then i get this
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676897/
<ejat> is it ok for me to reboot or need to fix it 1st then reboot
<flaccid> ejat: looks like some bugs. the device is likely /dev/xvda1 not /dev/sda1. grub is also not needed in ec2, so it can not play nice with automagic debian kernels
<flaccid> whats in /boot/grub/menu.lst and also pastebin fdisk -l; cat /proc/partitions
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676902/
<flaccid> ejat: that will work as long as the LABELS used exist
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676904/
<flaccid> where is the fdisk?
<ejat> no output :(
<flaccid> nothing in fdisk -l ?
<ejat> yups
<flaccid> well that is strange
<ejat> opss
<ejat> hold on
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676907/
<ejat> sorry ..
<flaccid> check the labels
<ejat> LABEL=uec-rootfs
<ejat> ?
<ejat> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-virtual root=LABEL=uec-rootfs ro console=hvc0
<flaccid> yes does that partition have that label
<ejat> ?
<flaccid> does /dev/sda1 have the label, uec-rootfs ?
<ejat> bugs 759545
<uvirtbot`> Launchpad bug 759545 in ubuntu-release-notes "user prompted to update unmodified grub configuration during Ubuntu server upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759545
<ejat> y it stated wont fix for natty ?
<smoser> flaccid, i think you got ejat sorted ? those errors are ignorable.
<hallyn> smoser: did you work around bug 832123 ?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 832123 in lxc "when booting oneiric cloud-images under libvirt, no pty is available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832123
<smoser> hallyn, no.
<smoser> but i/you can easily reproduce
<hallyn> wait, that's not the one i meant to ask about is it
<hallyn> never mind, i got several things confused in my head
<smoser> hallyn, but that is a good one
<smoser> and you're more than welcome to work on that
<smoser> :)
<hallyn> smoser: i duno, the bug submitter couldn't be bothered to respond with requested data :)
<hallyn> but yes, I'm hoping to reproduce that today
<smoser> yeah.. .your data would have been helpful
<smoser> sorry id d't post it right away
<hallyn> nah, that was to facilitate debug by email.  i can JFDI now, soon as i finish with testing a qemu debdiff
<flaccid> smoser: thats what they say about all ubuntu errors :)
<SpamapS> smoser: t1.micro's still don't run java, do they?
 * SpamapS 's evil plan to not spend too much money for testing is slipping away.. :-P
<flaccid> i've used java on t1.micro before without issue
<SpamapS> I recall that they lockup during the install
<SpamapS> could only be i386
<SpamapS> will try 64bit
<statim> anyone familiar with the debootstrap process? im trying to modify vmbuilder to install virtualbox guest additions into the image.  ive gotten it really close, but when i run its installer inside the chroot environment it needs /proc.  i mounted the outer /proc into the chroot and that made the install work, but i dont think it stuck (because that /proc isnt going to make it into the image.. its in the outer machine)
<flaccid> SpamapS: oh i may not of been using ubuntu heh
<flaccid> statim: i mount proc in the chroot
<statim> flaccid:  hmm so maybe i just need to not unmount it until after vmbuilder creates the image?
<flaccid> i don't use vmbuilder so i can't say, but i mount proc as early as i can inside it and then unmount at end
<statim> flaccid:  ok will try something, that gives me an idea
<SpamapS> statim: when you boot the VM, it should be mounted the normal way from fstab
<SpamapS> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<flaccid> of course
<SpamapS> thw t1.micro bug I was thinking of seems to have a lot of "invalid" in it.. bug 634487
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634487 in linux "t1.micro instance hangs when installing java" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487
<flaccid> you could test it out to see what the go is
<SpamapS> I believe at this point we're waiting on Amazon to apply a fix to their dom0's
<SpamapS> uca-buntu
<SpamapS> arg curse you touchpad!
<smoser> SpamapS, you are correct regarding dom0.
<smoser> the issue reproducibly occurs on t1.micro and i686 install, but its general user space code that can be triggered elsewhere just as well.
<smoser> i've seen reports of it happening in general java use on amd64, and almost certainly a C test case  could trigger it also.
<SpamapS> So some other OS's probably hit it on a random basis right?
<SpamapS> Wow.. moving 20G from EBS -> instance storage is really.. really slow.. would have expected that to be faster. :-P
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-08-31
<mahnaz> hello
<mahnaz>  I have some problem building a private cloud
<mahnaz> i am using ubuntu 11.04
<mahnaz> and eucalyptus to run loud
<mahnaz> *cloud
<mahnaz> i am two system wiche one of theme
<mahnaz> is front end and other one node controller
<mahnaz> the problem is that already I have install all
<mahnaz> relevent package on nc
<mahnaz> it dos not start
<mahnaz> can any one help me with this please?
<flaccid> mahnaz: if nobody helps here, try #eucalyptus
<mahnaz> I was just there
<mahnaz> they tell me I should ask my problem here
<flaccid> that sounds about right
<mahnaz> because my euca services
<mahnaz> were running
<mahnaz> correctly
<flaccid> you might need to wait for someone who can help
<mahnaz> yep, i will wait :)
<mahnaz_> hi
<mahnaz_> i have some problem with running a cloud using ubuntu and eucalyptus
<mahnaz_> I am using 2 systems for severs, one as front end ( sc-cc & cloud)
<mahnaz_> and other as node contorller
<mahnaz_> alhough front end know node
<mahnaz_> the nod is not running
<mahnaz_> correctly and a
<mahnaz_> and
<mahnaz_> when I want to see availabilty zones
<mahnaz_> i see 0000/0000
<mahnaz_> can any on help me plaese?
<flaccid> please don't repeat mahnaz_ , wait
<mahnaz> can any help me with my problem?
<smoser> it would really depend what your problem is.
<smoser> if you're out of money, or your dog died, i dont think you'll get a lot of help here.
<smoser> or, put another way "don't ask to ask, just ask"
<mahnaz> smoser: thanks for responding :D
<mahnaz> but I have asked my question
<mahnaz> my question is about running a cloud
<mahnaz> in which my node controller
<smoser> ah.s orry.
<smoser> i see now.
<mahnaz> dos not start correctly
<mahnaz> can you help me with this?
<mahnaz> smoser: you see my question?
<smoser> yeah, sorry, i dont really have an answer.  make sure the node-controller is running on the node. and the setup is correct so they have each others ssh keys.
<mahnaz_> smoser : sorry i was disconceted
<smoser> yeah, sorry, i dont really have an answer.  make sure the node-controller is running on the node. and the setup is correct so they have each others ssh keys.
<mahnaz_> how can I be sure that node controller is running correctly?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: any ideas on the ppa stuff ?
<smoser> mahnaz_, status eucalyptus-nc
<smoser> sudo
<mahnaz_> yes it is running
<mahnaz_> i have already checked
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-09-01
<mahnaz> hi
<mahnaz> I nees some info about file server and file system functionality in
<mahnaz> a ubuntu based cloud
<mahnaz> can any one help me with this?
<kim0> mahnaz: try asking :)
<mahnaz> kim() : tthanks for answering
<mahnaz> did you read my question?
<flaccid> mahnaz: the answer is yes
<mahnaz> so lucky I am:)
<kim0> lol
<flaccid> i guess so
<mahnaz> I want to know
<mahnaz> what file systems  are
<mahnaz> used in cloud?
<kim0> same filesystems that are used on earth
<mahnaz> :D
<mahnaz> lol
 * kim0 needs to reboot
<flaccid> yes
<mahnaz> for example?
<flaccid> fat16
<mahnaz> which are best for a ubuntu cloud
<flaccid> any that ubuntu supports
<mahnaz> aha
<mahnaz> :)
<mahnaz> and what about
<mahnaz> file server? do we have a file server
<mahnaz> in a cloud?
<mahnaz> ( I am buliding a cloud using eucalyptus)
<flaccid> cloud or not cloud, its still ubuntu so you can do the same thing you would on any ubuntu box
<mahnaz> to be honset
<mahnaz> for my final project
<mahnaz> I am working on
<mahnaz> file server and file system in clouds
<mahnaz> but till now
<mahnaz> I have no idea
<flaccid> i can see that :)
<mahnaz> what is fiffrerent between
<mahnaz> a cloud uesd file system
<mahnaz> and non cloud
<flaccid> i've never heard of a 'cloud uesd file system'
<mahnaz> flaccid, : how?:D
<flaccid> you aint making sense dude
<flaccid> a filesystem has no idea if its in the cloud or not.
<mahnaz> :)
<mahnaz> and what about file serevr?
<mahnaz> flaccid, : sory if I am asking so question
<flaccid> what about it
<mahnaz> but it is subjet my
<flaccid> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<mahnaz> master
<mahnaz> gave it to me!!
<mahnaz> do we have a file serevr in a cloud?
<flaccid> we?
<kim0> earth
<flaccid> file servers also have no idea if they are in the cloud or not
<mahnaz> my bad :(
<kim0> maybe you mean, CDNs, or S3 like object stores ?
<flaccid> could be anything when you are vague
<kim0> read up some more on wikipedia, you'll have a better understanding of the basics
<mahnaz> kim : yes , and I am gonig to use
<mahnaz> s3fs
<mahnaz>  for working with sc
<kim0> cool, so your teacher probably means S3 indeed
<kim0> wikipedia it
<kim0> and it's not a filesystem btw .. it's called an object store
<flaccid> maybe confirm exactly wha tyou should be researching first heh
<mahnaz> Kim: but the subject is " file server and file systems in cloud "
<mahnaz> I think he him self does not konw
<kim0> maybe the teacher has no idea too :) go talk to him
<flaccid> mahnaz: then you can answer that with one line, "its the same"
<mahnaz> what shoul  I do :(
<kim0> haha :)
<flaccid> teachers are commonly uneducated
<mahnaz> but it is my misadventure
<mahnaz> :(
<flaccid> just tell your teacher its the same and that he should learn cloud computing before trying to teach it
<mahnaz> uhum
<mahnaz> I think I should do same:D
<mahnaz> any way thanks alot for your help
<flaccid> cloud is the most abused buzz word. people who don't know what it is always misuse the term
<flaccid> np
<mahnaz> and sory for my simmlpe question
<mahnaz> s
<mahnaz> :(
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-09-02
<flaccid> are any ubuntu images or AKIs tickless?
<flaccid> i.e. tickless kernel
<SpamapS> smoser: the idea I'm throwing out in the pad is that its a bit silly for us, fedora, centos, rhel, sles, etc, to maintain our own systems for a symbolic os to provider to image id mapping..
<SpamapS> smoser: I know we'd rather everybody use Ubuntu, but the best way to do that is to influence the process by which they choose images, by providing a widespread tool and a way for others to get on board with it.
<smoser> SpamapS, yeah....
<smoser> understandable.
<SpamapS> Much like we're doing w/ cobbler really.
<smoser> cloudimg-query ec2 us-east-1 oneiric i386 daily
<smoser> cloudimg-query rackspace lucid release
<smoser> the like.
<smoser> and the backend service to push to to have that data consistent.
<SpamapS> This whole process of figuring out the AMI to use is a bit silly isn't it?
<SpamapS> I know we're solving this on Ubuntu, but it would be even better to solve this on Mac OS and Fedora and etc. as well.
<smoser> i agree. other than, really, why would i want to make it easy for users to bring unnecessary pain by using something other than Ubuntu?
<SpamapS> Its a flawed idea that you can get all users on Ubuntu
<SpamapS> but you can make it easier for people to get Ubuntu
<smoser> i was being sarcastic, SpamapS.  Really, why would you pick *this* time to assume i was being serious.
<SpamapS> its 7:30 here.. no coffee.. no people.. social skills don't get started until 9:00
<SpamapS> can an ebs root be resized and the root re-size recognized without rebooting an instance?
<smoser> SpamapS, yes! magic it just happends on natty or greater.
<smoser> http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/2011/07/getting-larger-root-volume-on-cluster.html
<smoser> for other than hvm on ec2, though, it magically resized i think in maverick. as you dont need a trick to get the kernel to re-read the disk partition table (as there is none)
<smoser> my most recent images published on canonistack hit this code path too.
<SpamapS> smoser: ok, trying to make sure we have a story for "large storage" ensemble nodes
<koolhead17> hi all
<SpamapS> kirkland: whats the package that gives you a command on oneiric to say "give me a lucid instance" ?
<SpamapS> smoser: ^^ ?
<smoser> cloud-utils
<smoser> the help is non-existant (i believe Kirkland said he'd do that)
<SpamapS> :)
<smoser> --dry-run will tell you what it is going to do
<SpamapS> cool
<kirkland> SpamapS: you want: ubuntu-ec2-run lucid
<kirkland> SpamapS: personally, i always want "daily"
<kirkland> SpamapS: so for me, it's "ubuntu-ec2-run lucid daily"
<kirkland> SpamapS: i also usually want t1.micro
<kirkland> SpamapS: so that's "ubuntu-ec2-run lucid daily t1.micro"
<smoser> SpamapS, i just pushed usage to upstream cloud-utils branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-utils-dev/cloud-utils/trunk
<smoser> that is probably worth pulling back to ubuntu
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-09-03
<mattwj2002> hi guys
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-09-04
<kyle__> Having an odd issue.  Until say, 3 today, i could start instances.  After that, it claimed I only had 9 slots to run more machines (even though I have 38 cores and no machines running), and no matter how I start an instance, it terminates before it starts.
<kyle__> Anyone awake who could help with figuring out why instances are terminating without ever launching?
<kyle__> Anyone awake who could help with figuring out why instances are terminating without ever launching?  This is new behavior for my cloud, always worked before.  euca-describe-availability-zones shows I have enough resources, but interestingly resources are used for every failed instance, but I'm never getting them back after the instance terminates.
<kyle__> I don't suppose there are any eucalyptus users in here?  Who are awake, and willing to help troubleshoot an issue (instances terminate after launch, but enough resources are free)
<kyle__> Sorry, wrong window
